# Early run kings



## walleye mafia (Dec 29, 2010)

Tha


Mr Burgundy said:


> Most of the rivers have a few fish here and there , ur gonna have to put some time in as the fish move around alot. Holes that have fish today won't have any tomorrow. Go out and enjoy our great outdoors... gl
> 
> Burgundy[/Q. Thanks I’m going to take both pins and have my son get some practice getting the hang of casting one he is only 10 and he is starting to get it that’s why I had to buy another kingpin he took mine thanks for the info.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

So, in anticipation and prep, as I says, anybody trying a different approach this year?

I


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I will chase kings from July till Oct. and have no regrets. I did run rods with shrimp for skams on the pier with no luck. I went with a slip rig on bottom floated the shrimp up with a corkie. Hopefully I can make it back to a WSP in the next night or so. Ale's on the slip rig did produce a solid hit without a hook-up, thinking my hook selection wasn't very good.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

strmanglr said:


> So, in anticipation and prep, as I says, anybody trying a different approach this year?
> 
> I


Think I might try ales on bobs and bottom this year. Saw a guy a few years back ABSULTELY crush the fish from the piers.


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I haven't pier fished but have given it thought the last couple years. I used to spend a couple days in September at a friend's place that's very close to the mouth of the Manistee R and throw large crankbaits. Wasn't v effective but we hooked a few. Thought about trying that on the pier. 

I'm quite inexperienced at using bait.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Think I might try ales on bobs and bottom this year. Saw a guy a few years back ABSULTELY crush the fish from the piers.


Watch out for the seagulls, they love ales under a bob...mallards too.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

nichola8 said:


> Watch out for the seagulls, they love ales under a bob...mallards too.


Good call


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Think I might try ales on bobs and bottom this year. Saw a guy a few years back ABSULTELY crush the fish from the piers.


Live alewives on a slip sinker rig (3/4oz pyramid) in the current line off the tip has always been money for skams or salmon (and lakers, browns and burbot as well) if the water is under 58 on the piers. Long leaders key, but not easy to throw. Hard to not get spooled by kings some days. Used to loose a lot of fish to downriggers when the trollers come in too tight. If you time the coho run you can rack up serious numbers in an outing. Trick is usually catching enough of the right sized alewives and then keeping them lively (takes lots of fresh water). Once you get that down, fish on.


----------

